# Anwendung starten mit anderen Locale



## maddos (26. August 2007)

Hallo. 
Hab überal gesucht wie man Anwendung mit anderer Sprache bzw. anderem Locale starten kann. Hab nur rausgefunden, dass es ein Parameter: --locale <Language:Country> gibt, den man hinten angibt.
Allerdings funktioniert das bei mir nicht ?!
Muss ich evtl. noch meine build.xml dafür anpassen oder mach ich prinzipiel was falsch ?
Meine Angaben: "--locale en:GB".
Hab's unterschiedlich versucht anzugeben, auch so: "--locale Lang=en:GB" u.s.w.
Wer es weiss, bitte um Hilfe.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## zeja (27. August 2007)

Wie kommst du denn auf den Doppelpunkt? Locales werden immer mit Unterstrich getrennt, z.B. en_US.

Aber das hilft dir dort auch nicht weiter.


```
System.out.println(System.getProperties());
```

Da siehst du wie

```
user.language
user.country
user.variant
```

gesetzt sind. Diese drei bilden zusammen eine Locale.

Ändern kannst du dies beim Start durch die VM Parameter:

```
-Duser.language=en
-Duser.country=US
```

(Durch vorranstellen von -D lassen sich alle System properties einstellen)

Ob die richtige Sprache angenommen wurde kriegst du durch

```
System.out.println(Local.getDefault());
```
raus.


----------



## maddos (28. August 2007)

Danke. Das geht jetzt.
Erster Fehler von mir war: ich habe versucht die VM Optionen unter Feld "Agruments" anzugeben 
und Zweiter: so dumm von mir, dass ich die  getProperties() ferlich vergessen habe.
Jetzt kann man weiter leben


----------



## schnuffie (28. August 2007)

Du kannst das auch so bewerkstelligen:


```
public static void main(String args[]) {
  Locale l = new Locale(...); // Deine spezielle Locale
  Locale.setDefault(l);
  // ...
}
```


----------

